# Phyllocrania paradoxa (ghosts), and crickets



## EJ-the-Hyena (Apr 1, 2015)

So from what I understand, there has been a debate going on for quite some time about crickets not being good food for Ghosts, (and other kinds of mantids) people have have reported vomiting, parasites, death, bad nutrition, etc.

On the other hand, I have seen plenty of people who claim that crickets are a fine food for ghosts.

I had reptiles for years, and before roaches took hold as the "ideal" reptile insect food, the only thing on the market was crickets, so of corse I learned the difference between heathy ones and crappy ones, I gut-load them and keep them clean, etc.

I have had the hardest time finding fly pupae that i can buy to feed to my ghost, and well I am very aware I can raise my own maggots for bait shops, my current living situation DOES NOT ALLOW for raising maggots, and anywhere i looked for buying fly pupae online, is unable to ship to me (Canada)

so, I am honestly forced to feed my ghost crickets, but I take good care of them. they are gut loaded, and heck, I even dust them with a bit of pollen,

my ghost has no issues catching his food. He sees where the crickets are crawling around and sets himself up in the leaves and waits for one to come by. he has no issue digesting, he poops normally, no barfing, no nothing.

so i guess that is that, i have shared my thoughts, if anyone has any points to add, suggestions, concerns etc fell free to express them, i am open ears


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 1, 2015)

I use crickets without issue myself. I've fed them to one of my Ghosts, many Carolinas, two Deadleafs, and such and all the mantises enjoy them. I've been doing it since October and haven't encountered issues.

There are two things about crickets to watch out for to prevent problems.

Keep the cricket tank clean, and ensure the crickets do not eat dead ones as they will make your mantis sick.

When feeding your Ghosts be careful that the mantises are not molting, as the crickets can knock off the mantis or chew on it while it's helpless - either way your mantis may be fatally injured. In that regard make sure to remove any uneaten crickets from your mantis habitat so the cricket can not injury your mantis if it molts before it eats the cricket.

It's said cockroaches will not bother a molting mantis, will not chew on a mantis, and is safe to leave a few in the mantis habitat until the mantis gets hungry to eat one. Those are the reasons some keepers will keep cockroaches instead of crickets. I personally do not use them however, even with a species almost guaranteed not to become a pest for escaped ones, my wife says a cockroach even in it's tank is still a cockroach so no.


----------



## LAME (Apr 2, 2015)

Lol!.. Poor CosbyArt :'(

Roach feeding is alot better in my opinion. However I must admit I USED to use/breed crickets myself and had little to no issue either. As CosbyArt had mentioned... keep the home clean,the dead out, and feed them fresh foods.

I used them on all my mantids from the beginning up until just recently, this includes the ghost mantis.

Personally, I'd do whatever you need to do to keep your pets with food.. Regardless of what the housing management has to say about it. So long as you keep your feeders all properly contained, I don't see the big deal.


----------



## MantisMatt14 (Apr 2, 2015)

Crickets are very bad for idolos. They get stuck in the molting posture then die or they just vomit and convulse until death. It is because the crickets contain some viruses in them because of how they are raised up.

-Matt


----------



## EJ-the-Hyena (Apr 2, 2015)

MantisMatt14 said:


> Crickets are very bad for idolos. They get stuck in the molting posture then die or they just vomit and convulse until death. It is because the crickets contain some viruses in them because of how they are raised up.
> 
> -Matt


Idolos? (sorry still new to a lot of the slang and latin)


----------



## CosbyArt (Apr 2, 2015)

EJ-the-Hyena said:


> Idolos? (sorry still new to a lot of the slang and latin)


It is the Devil's Flower mantis (Idolomantis diabolica), which is often simply called a Idolo.


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Apr 2, 2015)

EJ-the-Hyena said:


> Idolos? (sorry still new to a lot of the slang and latin)


 Idolo is slang for the commonly named Devils flower mantis.


----------



## mushroom (Apr 5, 2015)

The two ghosts I have now are my first mantids and my first pets not covered in fur. Houseflies were to be the next food when they outgrew fruit flies. Due to my inexperience, the first housefly pupae order never hatched and I found myself with no food at all. I was aware of the cricket controversy but feeling I had no choice picked up some small/medium crix so my mantids wouldn't starve.

Well, the both of them went after the crickets like a dog to a bone. They literally chased them down and gobbled them up and looked around for more. They just devoured the crix and showed absolutely no ill affects at all. I have no hesitation feeding them crickets when I am out of flies. Even if I get half of the fly pupae to hatch, I end up with too many flies, and then I have trouble keeping them alive long enough, some always get loose, and I misjudge when to order more pupae. Flies are a pain in the butt. I am considering going with primarily crickets and use flies as a backup.

I recall reading about the so-called bad crickets causing the problems were of a particular species, which are no longer used in the hobby, or a specific vendor supplying pet stores, or even from feeding your crickets carrots. The cricket debate will likely continue, but my ghosts really like them.


----------

